# yamaha blaster with banshee suspension.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

my freind just got a 94 blaster with banshee shocks and a arms. any advice or ideas on what he should do? he says its bored out to a 240 but dont know. plenty fast but just not good enough.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there's a whole forum devoted to them blasters. 
you oughta check it out. i think its listed in the across the web section.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------

